# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Un viaje por el Pacífico

## perdiguera

Viaje a Polinesia francesa.

Hola a todos,

Hace unos días he vuelto de un viaje a Polinesia, a la parte francesa, por motivos familiares y he aprovechado para ver cosas que en mi anterior viaje en 1991 no tuve la oportunidad de ver.

Un resumen del mismo, en lo que al foro de embalses toca, es lo que viene a continuación.

Lo he dividido en capítulos según lo que el foro tiene dividido; así habrá imágenes de flora, fauna, mar y montaña, embalses, ríos, iglesias, fenómenos meteorológicos, amaneceres y atardeceres, cascadas y paisajes.

He dudado en poner cada cosa en su sitio y también hacerlo cronológicamente o no pero creo que hacerlo todo en un solo hilo es mejor para seguir todos los momentos captados. Además pienso empezar a subir cuando lo tenga todo escrito, será más rápido y estará todo prácticamente a la vez si lo hago sólo en un hilo.

Siempre habrá quien pueda sugerir que se cambie y en ese caso lo haré encantado.

En primer lugar hablaremos del marco geográfico y humano directamente para luego ir desglosando el viaje por capítulos en los que intentaré explicar lo que sepa del tema que se trate.

La Polinesia (polinesia significa muchas islas) francesa es un trozo grande, 2 millones de kilómetros cuadrados, de la Polinesia a secas, treinta millones.

Este texto sacado de Wikipedia es falso:

*Hay dos tipos principales de islas: los atolones (las llanas de formación coralina), como Tahití; y las de formación volcánica (elevadas), como Hawai.*

Tahití ni es un atolón ni es llana, su punto más alto y el de toda la Polinesia francesa,  es pico llamado Orohena, restos de un extinto volcán, que alcanza una altura de 2.242 metros snm,  según el guía y 2.241 según Wikipedia. 
Sí que en la Polinesia hay atolones y el más grande es Rangiroa con una superficie de laguna de 1.650 Km2 tiene 80 Km2 de superficie terrestre. Su elevación máxima de la tierra es de 7 metros, (hay cocoteros de 30 metros) De hecho de las 181 islas que componen Polinesia Francesa más de 100 son atolones.

Las islas más conocidas son Tahití, Moorea y Bora Bora por el turismo y Mururoa por las pruebas nucleares que llevó a cabo Francia hace años.

En función de la edad de la isla ésta es volcánica o atolón; las más viejas son atolones de entre 9 y 4 millones de años de vida, las más jóvenes son volcánicas de entre 5 y 1 millones de años.

Están pobladas por mestizos de blanco y melanesio, sus primeros pobladores, en la mayoría y luego vienen los melanesios puros y los blancos que constituyen la casta dirigente pues la mayoría son desplazados de Francia hacia el territorio.

Existen repartidos por todas las islas, en mayor o menos medida, restos arqueológicos de sus antiguos cultos llamados maraes. La evangelización llevada a cabo por los católicos como los protestantes ha hecho del polinesio un pueblo muy religioso aunque poco a poco recupera de alguna manera sus antiguas creencias. 

Su organización es la de un territorio francés de ultramar con un alto Comisario que lo dirige, además tienen una especie de autonomía con una cámara territorial situada en Tahití gobernada a día de hoy por un presidente melanesio que actúa como presidente autonómico.

Existe una moneda propia, no están en el euro, que se llama franco del Pacífico y es común también en Nueva Caledonia. Su cambio es fijo y está en unos 120 FP por €. La vida es cara, más que en España, no hablo de los turistas sino incluso para los residentes. 

Las temperaturas son muy estables a lo largo del año, ahora, que es la época seca y fría, el termómetro no baja de los 21 grados y en Diciembre y Enero, época calurosa y lluviosa, no sube de los 32 grados.

Sus principales ingresos son por el turismo y el cultivo de perlas negras del que son unos verdaderos expertos. No son autosuficientes por lo que están subvencionados por la metrópoli lo que es una de las causas de su elevado nivel del coste de la vida.

Vamos ahora por los distintos temas:

Flora:

Para los que nos gustan las flores y las plantas, Polinesia es un paraíso tanto por su diversidad como por sus rarezas motivadas por el factor insular y su lejanía de otros continentes. A continuación una serie de fotos de unas especies que desde luego no tengo ni idea de la mayoría de ellas. La primera es la flor nacional el tiaré se trata de una gardenia local, luego hay pomelos, plátanos, hibiscos, flor de la vainilla, fruto del árbol del pan, y muchas otras que desconozco. Va en varios mensajes.



















































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue



















































Aunque lo parezcan, estás últimas no son aceitunas...

Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue



















































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue









































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza Flora

----------


## perdiguera

Fauna:

La fauna es la típica de las islas cálidas con una variedad de peces de arrecife y demás variedades asociadas, en las aves hay unas 27 especies autóctonas algunas en grave peligro de extinción por la introducción de depredadores como las ratas, y los gatos, pero lo que llama la atención es la presencia por doquier de los gallos y gallinas sueltos sin que parezcan pertenecer a nadie, siendo tan  abundantes que es muy normal ver muchos atropellados en las calles y carreteras.

También cuando se recorren islas en donde el turismo no ha llegado masivamente y no hay población autóctona apenas, las aves son muy confiadas permitiendo acercamientos insospechados en otras zonas.

En cuanto a los peces se le da de comer a las rayas, a los tiburones  y a cualquier tipo de pez siempre que haya la comida apetecible.

Es de apreciar que se están haciendo pruebas de granjas de coral en zonas arenosas, donde este no crece y alguna foto hay por ahí de esas granjas que aunque lo parezca no tienen fuera del agua ni un milímetro de coral, la claridad de las aguas nos hace pensar en lo contrario. La profundidad del agua por donde van las rayas es de unos 70 cm.



















































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue



















































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue









































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza Fauna

----------


## perdiguera

Cascadas

La naturaleza ha hecho un trabajo precioso en estas islas dándoles a las montañosas volcánicas la posibilidad de mostrarnos un gran número de cascadas de agua fresca que luego forman lugares húmedos donde la vegetación crece de una manera selvática nos dio tiempo de ver cinco en Tahití y una en Moorea.




































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza Cascadas

----------


## perdiguera

Embalses

¡Cómo no hacer una visita a los embalses! La única isla que tiene es Tahití, cinco y un lago natural, dándome tiempo a ver tres, dos pisados y uno al paso desde un coche y por la ventanilla.

Los tres que vi son muy pequeños y estaban muy bajos dado que estábamos en época seca, creo recordar que entre los tres no llegaban a 2 Hm3 de capacidad. Se utiliza el agua para fabricar energía eléctrica en tres centrales, pero no para abastecimiento ya que tiene mucho hierro, según me dijeron. El abastecimiento se hace por captaciones en mina y pozos.

A destacar que cuando hay que vadear el aliviadero existen unas marcas situadas en unos hitos de hormigón pintadas de pintura amarilla y roja que indican que cuando el nivel del agua llega al amarillo ir con precaución y cuando alcanza el rojo no pasar.

En el más grande, el que tiene el paramento de aguas abajo de piedra de escollera escalonada de color negro, también está prohibido pasar, como en muchos aquí, pero pudimos hacerlo caminando con lo que tuvimos unas vistas preciosas y pude hacer fotos desde coronación.



















































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza Embalses

----------


## perdiguera

Río Papenoo

Este es el río más largo de Tahití y en cuyo curso están situados cuatro de los embalses de la isla. Al hacer una ruta para ver los embalses seguimos su curso desde la desembocadura, donde no pude hacer fotos por ser terreno militar, hasta el embalse de piedra negra, el último al que accedimos quedando uno más arriba por visitar.

El río, en épocas de lluvias lleva un abundante caudal, aunque en esta época presenta su estiaje mayor.

Río Papenoo

----------


## perdiguera

Paisajes

Las islas que recorrí dan lugar a paisajes que son absolutamente distintos de los que vemos por aquí.

En el paisaje destaca el cocotero, la arena blanca, la roca negra, el verde de la vegetación, los restos de volcanes, el agua con mil colores y en muchos sitios la soledad. Ésa es la que más me gusta. Unos cuantos de ellos van  a continuación.



















































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza Paisajes

----------


## perdiguera

Amaneceres y atardeceres

La orientación de la casa donde  he vivido en Tahití propiciaba la toma de atardeceres detrás de Moorea y me aproveché. También he buscado atardeceres en otros lugares como la propia Moorea o Rangiroa. Solamente tomé fotos de un amanecer desde Moorea con el sol limpio de frente y el motivo es que por la mañana no hay ninguna nube en el horizonte y por la tarde las montañas se cargan de nubes y quedan mejor las fotos.



















































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza Amaneceres y atardeceres

----------


## perdiguera

Mar y montaña

¿Qué si no es la Polinesia?
Pues eso es lo que viene a continuación imágenes donde se ven las islas volcánicas y los atolones, el mar y sus colores, las playas y sus piedras,  los paisajes, los cocoteros y la soledad del arrecife, el viento que se presenta de uvas peras y la lluvia que sorprende una mañana. 



















































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue




















































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue



















































Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza Mar y montaña

----------


## perdiguera

Maraes

Son los restos de sus antiguos lugares de culto. Actualmente hay un sistemático control de los lugares donde se encuentran y comienzan a ser visitados por los melanesios para hacer sus rituales.

En ellos ponen exvotos y flores o collares, estos cuando son de pequeñas conchas significan que volverán a visitar el lugar. El color negro de las piedras contrasta con el verde de la vegetación creando unos lugares preciosos. 

El de las fotos es uno que hay en el valle del río Papenoo, también los hay en todas las islas volcánicas, curiosamente no me hablaron de ninguno en atolones. La isla más importante en temas de maraes es Raiatea donde existe el mayor de todo el Pacífico. Esta isla no la visité aunque la vi desde el avión y desde Bora Bora.


























Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza maraes

----------


## perdiguera

Iglesias

Como he dicho antes los polinesios son muy religiosos y todas las islas están llenas de iglesias de muchas confesiones. Como son tantas y casi todas del mismo modelo o muy recientes para este reportaje he tomado fotos a la más antigua, que está en Moorea sobre los restos de un marae, la catedral de Papeete y a una capilla donde se estaban casando una pareja de japoneses.

----------


## perdiguera

Nubes

En este capítulo veremos unas nubes de tormenta, las del despegue hacia el este desde Bora Bora y un “suelo” de nubes abandonando Polinesia.

----------


## perdiguera

Perlas

Nos queda para finalizar unas cuantas fotos del trabajo que se realiza para insertar dentro de una ostra la “simiente” para que produzca una perla y la obtención de una perla de otra ostra. Al final un puñado de perlas de una tienda especializada.

















































Y con esto acabo por ahora este tema, han sido, creo 233 fotos seleccionadas de un total de 1.475 válidas. En lo que respecta a videos, eso será tema de otro trabajo más tarde. 

Espero que os haya gustado.

Un saludo a todos.

Todas las fuentes son propias, si no han sido citadas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Perdiguera... la próxima vez me voy contigo. Tu luego si quieres te vuelves a España, pero yo, me quedo allí jajaja  :Big Grin: 

Vaya pasada de fotos  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Yo seguramente tendré que volver aunque tarde unos dos años pero no mucho más. Quizás para entonces pudiera ser un viaje sin retorno. ¡Quien sabe!

----------


## Los terrines

Fantástico viaje y fenomenal reportaje, perdiguera, me has hecho recordar al capitan Cook.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## HUESITO

IMPRESIONANTE, veo que tienes familia allí, pues espero que el viaje fuera por buenos motivos y la verdad, de envidia.
Mi padre vive en Republica Dominicana y tambien es un paraiso.
Saludos.

----------


## titobcn

vaya quemada de maquina.......jajjajajja, vaya pedazo de fotos, impresionantes paisajes.....que envidia.

 :Smile:  SALUDOS

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera muy bonito el reportaje, hay un monto de información, iré viéndolo poco a poco.
Gran trabajo compañero.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## aberroncho

Mil gracias Perdiguera por esta maravilla que nos has mostrado. Creo que has acertado en poner todas las fotos en un mismo hilo aunque sean de distintos temas. Le he echado un vistazo rápido a todas las fotos, pero te aseguro que cuando tenga tiempo las volveré a ver mas relajadamente porque son impresionantes.
Gracias por el trabajo que seguro te ha supuesto seleccionarlas y colgarlas aquí.
Estamos a la espera de esos vídeos. De nuevo muchas gracias por alegrarnos la vista.

----------


## sergi1907

Un gran reportaje, completo y con unas fotografías excelentes. 
Muchas gracias por traernos hasta casa todas estas maravillas.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Impresionantes fotos. Nada que envidiar a los reportajes del Discovery Channel o del National Geographic.

He de decir que más de una foto me ha recordado a mi tierra  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios. 




> Mil gracias Perdiguera por esta maravilla que nos has mostrado. Creo que has acertado en poner todas las fotos en un mismo hilo aunque sean de distintos temas. Le he echado un vistazo rápido a todas las fotos, pero te aseguro que cuando tenga tiempo las volveré a ver mas relajadamente porque son impresionantes.
> Gracias por el trabajo que seguro te ha supuesto seleccionarlas y colgarlas aquí.
> Estamos a la espera de esos vídeos. De nuevo muchas gracias por alegrarnos la vista.


Aberroncho, los vídeos son otro cantar... tengo, primero que saber editarlos y lo que es más importante tener tiempo el fin de semana para hacerlo... pero todo se andará.

----------


## Luján

Perdiguera, si necesitas consejo sobre editar vídeos, quizás te pueda ayudar. Ya sabes cómo ponerte en contacto conmigo.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por el ofrecimiento; por ahora sólo estoy viendo la calidad de los mismos y eliminando muchos por cortos o por ininteligibles visualmente.
¡Hay que ver lo sucias que están las ventanillas de los aviones de Air Tahití!

Ya te diré algo por privado.

----------


## perdiguera

> Fantástico viaje y fenomenal reportaje, perdiguera, me has hecho recordar al capitan Cook.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


 La mal denominada bahía de Cook, ya que realmente llegó a la otra, es la que se ve a la derecha en las dos fotos en que aparecen dos bahías separadas por una montaña. Los nativos le denominan PaoPao. La de la izquierda, a la que llegó Cook verdaderamente, se llama Opunohu.



> IMPRESIONANTE, veo que tienes familia allí, pues espero que el viaje fuera por buenos motivos y la verdad, de envidia.
> Mi padre vive en Republica Dominicana y tambien es un paraiso.
> Saludos.


 Si, el viaje tuvo un gran componente familiar y también turístico, hay que aprovechar las ocasiones.
En la República Dominicana estuve en 1989 y me gustó sobre todo la zona de Samaná y la isla Saona.



> Impresionantes fotos. Nada que envidiar a los reportajes del Discovery Channel o del National Geographic.
> 
> He de decir que más de una foto me ha recordado a mi tierra


Eso quisiera yo, ser o parecerme a los reporteros de esos medios, pero no les llego ni a la altura del tacón.
En mi descarga he de decir que todas las fotos están hechas a pulso y en automático. Sólo ajusto el zoom.

----------


## jlois

Me he quedado sin palabras ante tan magistral reportaje de un no menos espléndido viaje. Te felicito por todo ello y por lo que no se ve en las imágenes y que seguramente ha sido un enorme mundo de sensaciones intangibles que te han acompañado a ti y a los tuyos en este viaje y en esos lugares. Siento no haber podido incorporarme antes a esta sentida admiración por tu trabajo, amigo Perdiguera, pero mis aventuras y desventuras con la operadora telefónica me han hecho plantearme el abandonar durante un tiempo los intentos de acceder al foro.

Pero no por ello, dejaré de seguir estos reportajes que siguen siendo referentes en el trabajo que nos queda por hacer a muchos de nosotros... y particularmente al de mi persona.

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad, jlois, es que la sensación que te queda en el cuerpo tras un viaje como este, aunque lo hayas hecho con anterioridad, es muy compleja: por una parte tienes el componente familiar, que lógicamente es indiferente del lugar donde estés, tras haber pasado mucho tiempo sin vernos lo lógico era estar muy juntos el máximo tiempo posible, por otra parte el componente turístico ya da, por sí solo, para llenarte de vivencias extraordinarias; pero es que también está el componente sociológico, el natural, etc....
Realmente disfrutamos todos mucho, tanto los que fuimos como los que estaban y espero y deseo que si siguen allá, que por las noticias de aquí parece que sí, poder volver para ver cosas que me quedaron pendientes y esperar que el comportamiento de los humanos mejore respecto al que pude observar en este viaje frente al anterior.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora subo el primer video.

Es un video malo, muy malo, por varios motivos: el que lo hace es malo, el principal, los cristales del avión distan y  mucho de estar transparentes, el avión se movía bastante y el que lo hace tampoco sabe editar demasiado; aún así me he decidido subirlo para que veáis lo que es un atolón, en este caso un inmenso atolón, el segundo en superficie de lago interior del mundo.
Como se puede apreciar cuando se le ven las hélices al avión la imagen que se ve es la de la costa norte del atolón, luego conforme avanza el vídeo de ve la costa sur, que es la que mejor sale y donde se puede apreciar las diferentes partes que componen un atolón.

La tierra firme que se ve se llaman motus, están llenas de cocoteros y cangrejos, normalmente la posible playa, si es que la hay queda en el interior; la parte en contacto con el océano, que es la parte que no tiene color verde en el agua, sólo azul, le llaman frente del arrecife, la parte de dentro de la laguna, la que tiene un trozo de color verde en el agua, es arrecife coralino propiamente dicho; la parte de agua azul que linda con la verde es lo que llaman laguna; las separaciones entre motus son los pasos, algunos comunican con la suficiente profundidad el océano con el interior de la laguna, otros, la mayoría, no tienen profundidad suficiente para estar llenos de agua con la marea baja y no los llaman pasos y no se pueden utilizar para cruzar.
La mayoría de los atolones de Polinesia no tienen caminos ni carreteras continuos y la utilización de medios marinos es imprescindible para su comunicación. En Rangiroa, que es el atolón del que hablamos y del que se hizo el vídeo, de 120 Km de perímetro sólo hay 24 Km de caminos y carreteras, realmente de carreteras asfaltadas hay 11 y el resto son caminos con firme de coral machacado. Esto es realmente normal ya que la discontinuidad de los motus hace imposible la continuidad de los caminos.

Bueno vamos con la porquería de video.

----------


## perdiguera

Vamos con el segundo vídeo.

En este el entorno ayuda a que quede mejor, entre otras cosas porque el autor se mueve menos y no hay cristales rayados por en medio. 
Se trata de ver qué se ha hecho en un atolón salvaje, que en este caso rodea a una isla volcánica que se está hundiendo a razón de 2 cm cada año, ya sé a esa velocidad ninguno la veremos hundida, para acomodo de los ricos, muy ricos, los que pagan del orden de 1.000 €/noche por habitación con desayuno.
Para la construcción de los dormitorios dentro del agua, les llaman fares, han tenido que romper el coral; para la evacuación de las aguas sucias ... no hay depuradora, sólo depósitos químicos que teóricamente se vacían con barco... es difícil pues no hay calado. Y un montón de cosas más.

Estamos en Bora Bora, inconfundible con su nube en el pico más alto de la isla, nube que por la noche se va y comienza el día sin ella pero a las dos o tres horas de sol se coloca allí todo el día.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera el sitio es de ensueño, pero la pregunta que muchas veces me hago de estos sitios es  ¿ porqué hay tan pocas personas siempre, por el precio, la estación o la poca cantidad de habitantes ?

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Como siempre no es un único factor la causa de lo que preguntas.
Hay pocos habitantes, está muy lejos de la mayoría de la tierra firme y es muy caro.
Así que has acertado en todo.
Hay otra cuestión y es que el autor no quiere sacar personas sin su permiso. Cosa que he aprendido en mis viajes a zonas musulmanas.
Un saludo, amigo.

----------

